# Magnum 350 Noise Getting Out of Control



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the subject line says it all but let me elaborate:

I have a 2-year old Magnum 350 canister filter (http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemId=47490038&EID=47490038&SID=FROOGLE) whose noise level was never great, but the last few months it has become noticeably worse and frankly it now sounds like small rocks in a blender. Cleaning it seems to be of no use and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions.

Would a new impeller (or is it propeller) make a difference? There's no doubt the one I have is looking pretty ratty but at the same time it certainly doesn't look like it should be making the type of noise that it is.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes, a new impeller usually helps if the noise is a scraping, rattling type sound (rocks in a blender). If that doesn't do it, replacing the whole clear plastic canister. Anything hard that gets between the impeller and the wall abrades both the impeller and the wall making it fit more loosely and noisily. The impeller often comes in two pieces, the magnet that gets worn and the "wings" and axle it turns on. If the metal gets bent, it can get noisy. The magnet is the expensive part, so try the rest of it first, then the magnet, then the canister. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/pro...PROCnG6TFfmQb~pYJHl9b610lcSlJJQqRE2C/3LulTRc_

On the other hand, if the noise is a slurping water / air type noise you should try a new o-ring, new hose clamps or use silicone lubricant on the o-ring or the valves. Fill the canister and flip in over with the lid and valves closed. If it leaks or sucks air, it will be noisy when you run it as it will keep sucking air. If you can't get it to seal with a new o-ring and lubricant, replace the whole canister. 

I don't know if I'm explaining this well. but as you can guess, I have a few of these.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Yes, a new impeller usually helps if the noise is a scraping, rattling type sound (rocks in a blender). If that doesn't do it, replacing the whole clear plastic canister. Anything hard that gets between the impeller and the wall abrades both the impeller and the wall making it fit more loosely and noisily. The impeller often comes in two pieces, the magnet that gets worn and the "wings" and axle it turns on. If the metal gets bent, it can get noisy. The magnet is the expensive part, so try the rest of it first, then the magnet, then the canister. http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/pro...PROCnG6TFfmQb~pYJHl9b610lcSlJJQqRE2C/3LulTRc_
> 
> On the other hand, if the noise is a slurping water / air type noise you should try a new o-ring, new hose clamps or use silicone lubricant on the o-ring or the valves. Fill the canister and flip in over with the lid and valves closed. If it leaks or sucks air, it will be noisy when you run it as it will keep sucking air. If you can't get it to seal with a new o-ring and lubricant, replace the whole canister.
> 
> I don't know if I'm explaining this well. but as you can guess, I have a few of these.



You've explained it well, so thank you very much for your input. I can't believe the magnet is $22 plus shipping; I starting to think this is definitely the source of the noisiness in my living room.


----------

